
Microship.com: The Library of Technomadics - mmastrac
https://microship.com/
======
watersb
I met Steve Roberts at an engineering fair on the UC Berkeley campus, where he
was showing his Behemoth bicycle.

A few years later, I tagged along with a friend of mine who provided the
internet connection to his warehouse workshop, where he was building the
Microship. A commercial cell-phone tower onboard, etc. Wild stuff.

Here we are, decades later, and most this tech is available for anyone to buy
retail at the local grocery store, or your favorite maker vendor like AdaFruit
or Element14 or Pimorini. Or eBay.

I am super thankful I got to share that evening with his projects. He loves
learning and sharing his discoveries. Artist more than engineer? There's a
difference?

------
I_complete_me
A life well-lived. Very inspirational and extremely, beautifully geeky. Hats
off.

